# MK3 Spotted



## Dash

There's one of these threads in the MK1 section. So starting one off for the MK3 section, as I've seen a fair few MK3s recently.

The most recent of which was a white one, I think reg ending VTP on the M5 heading north near Cheltenham. Looked very clean.


----------



## Toshiba

Well they must be selling somewhere then :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I saw this one earlier..


----------



## gogs

Seen a scuba blue mk3 today non TTS at a roundabout just along from my work, I still like to see them 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuward57

I live in Dorchester and trust me mk3's are as rare as rocking horse [email protected], it's only on my drive to Wareham that I have seen one, and unfortunately it's like the twin of mine!!


----------



## gogs

I drove back from Lincoln to Edinburgh and only seen one other mk3 which turned out to be a forum member !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry13

gogs said:


> I drove back from Lincoln to Edinburgh and only seen one other mk3 which turned out to be a forum member !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha who did you see? Also, how long is the drive from there to Edinburgh, out of interest?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gogs

It was forum member airdrieonians who has a red mk3

Was around 5 and a half hours with one stop and some slow driving due to snow for a good few miles :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreams1966

Beautiful Sepang Blue TTS in sunny Spalding tonight, parked in the car park behind the Poacher and in front of Prezzo's...

Very distinctive private plate... JH** DEE


----------



## carcrazypop

gogs said:


> Seen a scuba blue mk3 today non TTS at a roundabout just along from my work, I still like to see them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where are you, not Stoke-on-Trent by any chance as I was out in my newly acquired scuba blue TT taking it over to my local detailer for a bit of spit & polish.


----------



## Dreams1966

carcrazypop said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seen a scuba blue mk3 today non TTS at a roundabout just along from my work, I still like to see them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you, not Stoke-on-Trent by any chance as I was out in my newly acquired scuba blue TT taking it over to my local detailer for a bit of spit & polish.
Click to expand...

Mr Gogs is a little further north of that:


----------



## Dreams1966

Lovely white TTS in the Derbyshire/Nottingham border area on Sunday. Think the reg was V6 HOP... Looked cracking


----------



## sherry13

Scuba Blue (probably) TT coupe cruising northbound on A1 today somewhere in the Home Counties - looked lovely against the greyness of the day.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## no name

Spotted a red tts on Manchester airport carpark last week ;-) Anyone on here?


----------



## droopsnoot

Spotted a Mk3 Roadster last night - I think - is that possible? I haven't really been keeping up with the newer ones.


----------



## SpudZ

Saw a yellow TTS roadster on Charlie Luxtons 'Building The Dream' revisited the othe night. I believe it was in Hastings. Anyone on here?


----------



## Quizzical

I finally got round to watching "The Bridge" series 3, recorded in the run-up to Christmas. In the plot there is a millionaire tycoon and I noticed that his wife was driving around in a silver MK3. In an idle moment I googled it to see if there were any publicity shots. Nothing doing, but stumbled across this Daily Mail article instead, which made me smile... in a teeth-gritting kind of way. It must be the worst ever "review" of the MK3, and the cheapest kind of paparazzi journalism.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/ar ... Essex.html









Sorry if this does not really belong in this thread, but it is a "Mk3 Spotted"


----------



## Shug750S

Ooh, be fair the article does go into a lot of detail about her blue top, skinny jeans and black boots.

Who the hell is she anyway?


----------



## Quizzical

No idea! I had to look up TOWIE - "The Only Way Is Essex" - but I've never seen it so I'm none the wiser.


----------



## ZephyR2

OMG. Terrible. 
What did he say the car was worth again? :roll:


----------



## StevesTTS

Well my car is much more snazzy than hers, but she does have a good choice in wheels.

This is disappointing, I have filled up many times at many different petrol stations and yet the Daily Mail have still not run a feature on me.

I need to work on my figure............


----------



## no name

Never heard of her :roll:


----------



## foggy92

Saw a lovely Daytona Grey TTS on A33 from Basingstoke towards Reading around 1.30 this afternoon. looking lovely and clean too.

shame I wasn't in my lovely Daytona Grey TTS.


----------



## sherry13

The Daytona is obviously a popular choice, but today I saw a Roadster in it for the first time. It looked great in the sunshine at the Pyewipe Inn near Lincoln!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blackhole128

I bought a new unregistered stock TT and so the colour was sort-of picked for me. When I heard it was grey, I asked if it was the Nano Grey (which I quite like the look of), but found it was Daytona.

(Embarrassingly) I commented to the salesman "Eww, it looks like Toyota Corolla grey!" (to be fair to me we were still at the price haggling stage, but still wasn't too keen on it). When I saw it in the flesh though, it's an amazing colour - it really dazzles in the sunshine and simply looks classy the rest of the time.

In summary, not a colour I would have chosen from the brochure, but really, really glad I got it!


----------



## PJV997

Blackhole128 said:


> "Eww, it looks like Toyota Corolla grey!"


I will have to add that one to my future price negotiating strategy


----------



## KIFOO

I drive in London every day and see a few mk3 daily . I did a double take tonight on the way home when I spotted a TT ambulance but was to slow to get a picture.At least the paramedic will be quick on the scene if you are taken ill in the big smoke lol .


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Red MK3 coupe, Waterloo Roundabout, Pembroke Dock. Any one here ?
Hoggy.


----------



## EgremonTT

KIFOO said:


> I drive in London every day and see a few mk3 daily . I did a double take tonight on the way home when I spotted a TT ambulance but was to slow to get a picture.At least the paramedic will be quick on the scene if you are taken ill in the big smoke lol .


As in:-

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crime/stolen-circumcision-ambulance-found-after-tipoff-a3129231.html


----------



## EvilTed

EgremonTT said:


> As in:-
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crime/stolen-circumcision-ambulance-found-after-tipoff-a3129231.html


Emergency medical circumcision response  [smiley=book2.gif] 
You Londoners are an odd bunch.


----------



## Rev

EgremonTT said:


> As in:-
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crime/stolen-circumcision-ambulance-found-after-tipoff-a3129231.html


LOL that headline is brilliant!


----------



## Blackhole128

Am I sad for really wanting that Ambulance? I could happily lose the "circumcision" bit though. Erm, no pun intended!

Back to topic, I spotted a silver MK3 with a roof box fitted earlier in Chester near to the racecourse. It's the first time I've seen a MK3 with a top box fitted. Anybody on here?


----------



## ZephyR2

Rev said:


> EgremonTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> As in:-
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crime/stolen-circumcision-ambulance-found-after-tipoff-a3129231.html
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that headline is brilliant!
Click to expand...

Yes, an unusual news "snippet". :lol:


----------



## sherry13

ZephyR2 said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EgremonTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> As in:-
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/crime/stolen-circumcision-ambulance-found-after-tipoff-a3129231.html
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that headline is brilliant!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, an unusual news "snippet". :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm amazed it made the cut.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EvilTed

sherry13 said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, an unusual news "snippet". :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed it made the cut.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fearstone

Saw a new 16 reg Solar Orange in Wakefield this afternoon - almost stopped me in my tracks, looked stunning. If it's somebody on here then hats off to you!


----------



## Pugliese

SpudZ said:


> Saw a yellow TTS roadster on Charlie Luxtons 'Building The Dream' revisited the othe night. I believe it was in Hastings. Anyone on here?


Sorry for the late reply but only log in occasionally. That would be us in Hastings.... and don't get me started on Mr Luxton and his ideas BTW he was extremely interested in buying a TTS.


----------



## SpudZ

Lol! I did get the sense that there was some 'friction' in the air.... Nice drum btw


----------



## Gren

Was sat behind a nice shiny Daytona TTS in Epsom town centre this morning.....in my filthy Daytona TTS.

Gonna have to get the bucket and sponge out over the weekend.


----------



## 4433allanr

Spotted near Oxford, looked lovely..


----------



## 4433allanr

Sorry it's sideways.


----------



## Pugliese

SpudZ said:


> Lol! I did get the sense that there was some 'friction' in the air.... Nice drum btw


Thanks for the comment, it was actually a lot of fun and you get what you want and cleared a 6 figure mortgage in one go.  Going on the TV also saved the price of a fully loaded TTS! Always happy to pass on info of how to do it - on another thread though


----------



## sherry13

Holy moly, a beautiful Sepang TTS coupe in Hemel Hempstead today with a fancy number plate POPPING in the sunshine. I'd have taken a pic, but it was gone too fast.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Xiano

Managed to pap a couple of German Tangos at the petrol station earlier. Can't say I care much for the detailing or the rims, but each to their own!


----------



## Stuward57

Sorry it looks like a 70's pimp mobile !


----------



## Rev

*MK3* Spotted

:wink:


----------



## LewisH

Black mk3 heading from Horsham to Dorking.

Was having a bit of fun in my white mk2.


----------



## Dash

Saw a light blue (possibly in the Kingfisher blue region) on A39 south of Bristol.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Had my TTS for one year now and had still not seen a single other Mark 3 on the roads until I picked my car up from its oil change service and saw a red TTS being driven towards the dealers on trade plates!


----------



## Dash

Followed a nice looking grey TTS through Shepton Mallet this morning.


----------



## ZephyR2

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Had my TTS for one year now and had still not seen a single other Mark 3 on the roads until I picked my car up from its oil change service and saw a red TTS being driven towards the dealers on trade plates!


Not surprising where you live though. A bit like being the only gay in the village. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

ZephyR2 said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my TTS for one year now and had still not seen a single other Mark 3 on the roads until I picked my car up from its oil change service and saw a red TTS being driven towards the dealers on trade plates!
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising where you live though. A bit like being the only gay in the village.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

Well, I'm pleased to report that two more came out of the closet yesterday! I let a red TTS out from a junction (probably the one I saw on trade plates recently) and then just hours later I was following what I think was a Floret Silver 2.0 S-line. Looks like we are slowing finding our voice down here!!


----------



## no name

Went to have my car washed the weekend and had another TTS next to me.

70yr old dude, blue TTS with all the goodies.

He wasn't keen and looking to sell but dealer were only offering 28k on a 4000 mile fully loaded car. 

I told him to stick it on this forum.


----------



## leopard

placeborick said:


> Went to have my car washed the weekend and had another TTS next to me.
> 
> 70yr old dude, blue TTS with all the goodies.
> 
> He wasn't keen and looking to sell but dealer were only offering 28k on a 4000 mile fully loaded car.
> 
> I told him to stick it on this forum.


Total shocker !

The tight wads on here will probably offer him 25K :lol:


----------



## moro anis

I followed a black Mk3 TT Coupe with 20" wheels, 16 Reg, down the A140 then the A14 last evening.


----------



## jjg

Passed a nice red TT at Falmer (North of Brighton) today. Very nice.


----------



## Matrix

Spotted grey 16 plate TTS in Stone, Staffs before 5 this evening.


----------



## no name

Metallic purple TT in Wolverhampton yesterday.
Interesting colour choice


----------



## Matrix

White TTS on the back of a transporter full of Audi's on A38 near Derby this lunch time. Someone will be getting exited


----------



## dizlet

Mine should be on a transporter about now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry13

Beautiful BMW-type light blue TT Coupe in Lincoln today, right behind me! Turned off toward the crematorium. It was certainly hot enough.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Piker Mark

I've seen two other TTS in the four months I have had mine - one in Yellow near Stansted Airport and the other a Sepang Blue that I see all the time near Braintree in Essex. In fact, seeing another mk3 is rare enough. I've done nearly 5,000 miles now and from memory have seen just a dozen or so mk3's. Where are they all?


----------



## LEIGH-H

At the Audi dealership with traffic programme interruption faults.


----------



## sherry13

Piker Mark said:


> I've seen two other TTS in the four months I have had mine - one in Yellow near Stansted Airport and the other a Sepang Blue that I see all the time near Braintree in Essex. In fact, seeing another mk3 is rare enough. I've done nearly 5,000 miles now and from memory have seen just a dozen or so mk3's. Where are they all?


North West London! Crawling with them.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4433allanr

White S-line near Oxford today, last three LSD, looked fantastic. Nano grey sport seen yesterday, again near Oxford looked ace too.


----------



## no name

I've yet to see a vegas yellow in the wild 8)


----------



## Jasonoldschool

placeborick said:


> I've yet to see a vegas yellow in the wild 8)


I've got a Vegas yellow TTS and I'm in the west midlands so keep your eyes open, you won't miss me!


----------



## Waitwhat93

Jasonoldschool said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to see a vegas yellow in the wild 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a Vegas yellow TTS and I'm in the west midlands so keep your eyes open, you won't miss me!
Click to expand...

I'm in the west mids so will keep my eyes peeled.

The TTs in the dealers showroom was Vegas yellow, looks amazing.


----------



## Smoothie

What we need is a TT owner who lives in Grimsby. Then they can keep their eyes open for all our cars the second they come off the boat


----------



## Waitwhat93

Smoothie said:


> What we need is a TT owner who lives in Grimsby. Then they can keep their eyes open for all our cars the second they come off the boat


I work in Tewkesbury which has a depot for VAG cars, not sure how many dealers store there but it has had rows of TTs recently.


----------



## no name

Jasonoldschool said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to see a vegas yellow in the wild 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a Vegas yellow TTS and I'm in the west midlands so keep your eyes open, you won't miss me!
Click to expand...

The West Midlands is a big village :lol:


----------



## no name

Problem with a white TT is you can never get a wave back from another white TT owner.

Now if it were Vegas Yellow... :-*


----------



## Jasonoldschool

placeborick said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to see a vegas yellow in the wild 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a Vegas yellow TTS and I'm in the west midlands so keep your eyes open, you won't miss me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The West Midlands is a big village :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm in a village close to Cannock.....you won't miss my number plate S111Y JH


----------



## R_TTS

Red TTS spotted in Chelmsford this evening - looked cracking.

Only seen 3 TTS's around my way since I ordered mine 4 months ago. I see quite a few other mk3 TT's though, on average 1 a day on my commute. It's a 70 mile round trip though so provides plenty of oppertunity to spot them.


----------



## sherry13

placeborick said:


> Problem with a white TT is you can never get a wave back from another white TT owner.
> 
> Now if it were Vegas Yellow... :-*


I had a mystified approach from another VY TTS owner. In Brent Cross of all places. I think he thought I had just stolen his car. But then he saw the red seats and got very confused.

I think he was German.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13

Lovely Mythos black TTS near Brent Cross heading north this evening and a very nice looking Tango Red at the London end of the M1 northbound, also this evening.

Common as muck.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Waitwhat93

There's a 65 plate black TTS that must live near me in Evesham but I haven't seen any pics on here.

Apart from that I seem to be the only one in my (local) area that drives a TT!


----------



## no name

Jasonoldschool said:


> I'm in a village close to Cannock.....you won't miss my number plate S111Y JH


Very close then, I'll keep my peepers open for ya 8)


----------



## 4433allanr

Starting to see a few more, I noticed yesterday that Ridgeway Audi don't have any TT's in the showroom, perhaps they have sold too many with the £5000 deposit contribution?


----------



## sherry13

I'm loving this one:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BH9Kas9gwSD/

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2

Heading north on the A34 this afternoon near Handforth Dean - a Black TTS. Well I think it was. Just joined the A34, one minute it was there in my wing mirror, next minute it was gone  with lots of pops on the way. They were certainly was giving it some beans.


----------



## LEIGH-H

ZephyR2 said:


> Heading north on the A34 this afternoon near Handforth Dean - a Black TTS. Well I think it was. Just joined the A34, one minute it was there in my wing mirror, next minute it was gone  with lots of pops on the way. They were certainly was giving it some beans.


Were you in the red sport convertible!? If so that was me, racing - I mean driving progressively - to get to school for kick out time! Strictly keeping within the speed limit of course. It's a 2.0 Quattro S Line.


----------



## ZephyR2

Yeah that was me in the red roadster Leigh. Well the speed limit is 70 there.


----------



## sherry13

Beautiful Sepang TTS parked in Wood Green today, with a delightful square yellow adornment behind the windscreen wiper.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4433allanr

Saw this really nice red S line in Witney when I can back to my car.


----------



## Heath

Lovely white TTS parked next to my red s line at Birmingham Dental Hospital!!


----------



## rumblestrip

Waitwhat93 said:


> There's a 65 plate black TTS that must live near me in Evesham but I haven't seen any pics on here.
> 
> Apart from that I seem to be the only one in my (local) area that drives a TT!


I thought I was alone hereabouts, but wife's friend at work has just taken delivery of her white(!)! TT. Then we saw another white(!) TT at Coed y Dinas car park in Welshpool today. We're not alone in having good taste 

Don't they look smart?


----------



## rumblestrip

Dark blue TT mk3 seen leaving Oswestry Aldi this afternoon as I was arriving. As I left I saw mk3 white Roadster passing. Both drivers returned my wave.


----------



## Blackhawk47

Went past a lovely looking TT just north of Hinckley on the country roads today.

Paint was like a pearlescent green/blue turquoise colour - never seen one in that colour before but it really suited it. 8)


----------



## adr1ch

seems to be loads in West Cumbria recently, nightmate when you hardly see any then loads appear after buying one!


----------



## SpudZ

Nice blue TTS parked on driveway just outside Tatton Park yesterday (BH Monday). Was gone when I returned from walking dogs at about 4pm.


----------



## ZephyR2

SpudZ said:


> Nice blue TTS parked on driveway just outside Tatton Park yesterday (BH Monday). Was gone when I returned from walking dogs at about 4pm.


Melton Mowbray to Tatton Park and back. That's one heck of a walk mate.


----------



## SpudZ

ZephyR2 said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice blue TTS parked on driveway just outside Tatton Park yesterday (BH Monday). Was gone when I returned from walking dogs at about 4pm.
> 
> 
> 
> Melton Mowbray to Tatton Park and back. That's one heck of a walk mate.
Click to expand...

Lol! Tell me about it! I only wanted to walk to the corner shop but Spaniel dog had other ideas....


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Grey Mk3 Coupe, Reg ending UCU, Pembroke Dock, this evening, any one here.
Hoggy.


----------



## mattb5906

Grey TT Quattro Coupé spotted (and had a bit of a blast with) by Elmbridge Court roundabout, Gloucester. Reg ends in WRZ.


----------



## no name

Vegas yellow TTS Brownhills Island, Heading towards A5

First I've seen in the wild 8)


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey

Viper green 15 reg TTS spotted in Nottingham coming through the Robin Hood marathon traffic. Got to say it looked sweet in green.


----------



## StevesTTS

If the lovely blond lady in her Tango TTS who crosses with me regularly on the Kent Gateway in my Daytona TTS wants my phone number, this can easily be supplied!


----------



## SpudZ

StevesTTS said:


> If the lovely blond lady in her Tango TTS who crosses with me regularly on the Kent Gateway in my Daytona TTS wants my phone number, this can easily be supplied!


Tart! :lol:


----------



## 4433allanr

Red Sport near Oxford this morning, first one i've seen with the roof rack system.


----------



## sherry13

4433allanr said:


> Red Sport near Oxford this morning, first one i've seen with the roof rack system.


Saw a Tango Red with roof rack in North London last week - complete with a set of ladders attached! Maybe same one.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rumblestrip

Did a trip from Oswestry > A5 > M54... M40 > M25 > Tonbridge and back over the weekend. 8+ hours of driving. Didn't see one Mk3 for sure. Maybe one, in the distance, but wasn't sure.


----------



## ianle

M1 Southbound near Luton - male driver, white MK3 with plate 'W1FE X' :lol:


----------



## 4433allanr

I know it's the wrong forum, blue mk2 TTRS a34 yesterday, looked Amazing and sounded even better. Could make better use of rear view mirror though!


----------



## CBR600RR

Sweet tts in Carlisle whilst I was been blocked in the same car park.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arbalest

That white TTS has a Guernsey plate so I'm guessing that it must belong to '35mphspeedlimit', who has been a member of this forum for some while.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Guilty as charged! Saw the Daytona TT parked up a couple of times but it hadn't moved (not blocked in when I saw it!). Crown and Mitre has a secure car park so ticked all the boxes. Found a good space which granted I parked on a slight angle due to a commercial vehicle being there when I arrived. Only saw two other Mark 3 TTs in six days, one near Harrogate and the other in the Lakes. Great trip and beautiful scenery too! 

Now back to driving at 35mph!


----------



## CBR600RR

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Guilty as charged! Saw the Daytona TT parked up a couple of times but it hadn't moved (not blocked in when I saw it!). Crown and Mitre has a secure car park so ticked all the boxes. Found a good space which granted I parked on a slight angle due to a commercial vehicle being there when I arrived. Only saw two other Mark 3 TTs in six days, one near Harrogate and the other in the Lakes. Great trip and beautiful scenery too!
> 
> Now back to driving at 35mph!


Awesome car. ! Was a nice masarati in that space also for a few days. To be fair the hotel had held the keys for the car , who had parked in front of me. Small car park but secure and no where near as packed as when I visited a few weeks before during the cycle event. Full of crew and stickered up Skodas and audis.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

CBR600RR said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guilty as charged! Saw the Daytona TT parked up a couple of times but it hadn't moved (not blocked in when I saw it!). Crown and Mitre has a secure car park so ticked all the boxes. Found a good space which granted I parked on a slight angle due to a commercial vehicle being there when I arrived. Only saw two other Mark 3 TTs in six days, one near Harrogate and the other in the Lakes. Great trip and beautiful scenery too!
> 
> Now back to driving at 35mph!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome car. ! Was a nice masarati in that space also for a few days. To be fair the hotel had held the keys for the car , who had parked in front of me. Small car park but secure and no where near as packed as when I visited a few weeks before during the cycle event. Full of crew and stickered up Skodas and audis.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

My wife has family in Carlisle so we drive up once or twice a year to give the car a bit of a run out! My first Audi was Daytona which was great but white looks really classy on the TTS. Would love a TTRS Roadster but would have to be a significant discount or second hand as currently beyond my means!


----------



## sherry13

Very nice white sport coupe stuck behind a van on the 60mph average speed check northbound before Peterborough on the a1 on Sunday. The TT suits white so well. Did London to Brighton and back on Saturday and London to lincoln and back on Sunday and that was the only mark3 i saw all weekend out of London.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Leegaryhall

Twice now i have spotted another Sepang Blue TTS travelling between Wyton Airfield and Abbots Ripton (near Huntingdon) on the B1090. The car is always travelling in the opposite direction and its like driving into a mirror lol
Anyone on here?


----------



## 4433allanr

Brand new white 66 plate S Line coupe in Abingdon twice today looked the business.


----------



## 4433allanr

Saw my first vegas yellow TT today A34 near Abingdon, a brave choice but looked ace.


----------



## sherry13

Saw 3 mark3's in a just a few mins in the same heavy northbound traffic in North London NW6 just now. A very nice Daytona with a private reg plate, a Mythos and then this TTS doing its chameleon Sepang thing. Beautiful.































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jjg

Grey Sline TT spotted a couple of times in Peacehaven last week.

(Cleaner than my car, must get out the buckets...) :roll:


----------



## noname

Someone in London tonight?!


----------



## 4433allanr

65 plate TTs in Abingdon just now, looked recently cleaned, wine bottle wheels, the best imo. You don't realise how good the TTs sounds until you are stood outside hearing it accelerate away.


----------



## GJScot

Black Mk3 TTRS spotted today in Kelso (Scottish Borders). Don't really see any Mk3s round here so a bit of a surprise to see this one. Didn't get a close look at it so not sure if it was local. Really not sure about the wheels though - thought seeing them for real may have been better but maybe not.


----------



## 4433allanr

It might have been a blip, but saw 4 mark 3's in Abingdon (Oxon) yesterday, maybe they are becoming more of a common sight, 3 were white and one Daytona. Still not seen purple or orange in the flesh.


----------



## Arbalest

Those white mk3's were probably some other colour but covered in all that heavy frost you get in Oxfordshire  
As evidenced by the recent picture posted by KevC of his frost covered sepang TTS, plus the fact that Benson always seems to be the coldest place in England.


----------



## 4433allanr

Haha, never understood why Benson is so cold. Walked the dog out to Culham this afternoon and parts of the Thames are frozen over.


----------



## sherry13

Mythos flying through West Hampstead last week, looking great.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## R_TTS

Rare sighting of a Solar Orange S line on the A12 in Essex yesterday. Was certainly eye-catching!


----------



## daddow

placeborick said:


> Problem with a white TT is you can never get a wave back from another white TT owner.
> 
> Now if it were Vegas Yellow... :-*


I have a Vegus Y TTS and without doubt it is the most admired colour TT I have had and I am on my Sixth, 3 of them MK3s, trouble is no way you can ' park up in lay-by's with loose ladies' or whatever without being recognised, LOL.


----------



## Piker Mark

R_TTS said:


> Rare sighting of a Solar Orange S line on the A12 in Essex yesterday. Was certainly eye-catching!


Think I have seen the same car. Not my cup of tea, but certainly stands out. Still yet to see another TTS in the same colour as mine - white, sepang and vegas yellow are the most common colours for the TTS I have seen.


----------



## 4433allanr

Glacier 66 plate s-line in Abingdon today, looked brand spankers, still makes everyone do a double take.


----------



## KevC

Grey TTS on Headley Way, Oxford this afternoon. Was nearly as dirty as mine 
Also saw a blue convertible in the same place Thursday morning.


----------



## Matrix

I nearly ran into the back of a grey on the M1 Thursday when the dickhead switched lanes in front of me.


----------



## Stueyturn

GJScot said:


> Black Mk3 TTRS spotted today in Kelso (Scottish Borders). Don't really see any Mk3s round here so a bit of a surprise to see this one. Didn't get a close look at it so not sure if it was local. Really not sure about the wheels though - thought seeing them for real may have been better but maybe not.


Must be local as my brother saw it near his work in Kelso the other day. Don't know who it belongs to though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Pred

There were three, yes three, Vegas Yellow TTS in the town car park in Saffron Walden (Essex) last Friday! I think it's one of the more common colours for the TTS? Certainly is round my way, well yellow, sepang or white is all I see on my travels.


----------



## Arbalest

I've yet to see a single Vegas Yellow mk3 TTS. Three of them in one car park is mental. On this basis I reckon Audi should rename the colour Saffron Yellow.


----------



## R_TTS

Mark Pred said:


> There were three, yes three, Vegas Yellow TTS in the town car park in Saffron Walden (Essex) last Friday! I think it's one of the more common colours for the TTS? Certainly is round my way, well yellow, sepang or white is all I see on my travels.


I'd say I've seen more Vegas yellow TTS than any other colour. I'm also in Essex so may be those 3 just get around the county a lot! I don't think it's generally one of the more common colours though, judging by members of this forum. I'd guess Sepang and Daytona are the most common.


----------



## Mark Pred

Arbalest said:


> I've yet to see a single Vegas Yellow mk3 TTS. Three of them in one car park is mental. On this basis I reckon Audi should rename the colour Saffron Yellow.


 :lol: Yeah, they're not hard to spot either! I see more mk3 TTS in yellow than any other colour - saw two more in Chelmsford on Sunday and a solar orange in Braintree, which I have seen out that way before (looked stunning BTW). Sepang Blue then black seem to be the other common colours. Don't see many white, grey or my colour, silver.

I suspect the popularity of yellow TTS is because a lot of the dealers in the area I live had yellow demo cars last year  I came close to buying one myself, but her who must be obeyed killed off that idea...


----------



## Heath

Really nice 66 plate blue TTS on the A51 into Lichfield today, looking good in the bit of sun we had!


----------



## 4433allanr

Daytona TTrs in Abingdon today, first one I've seen and heard on the road. Just awesome. Driver was enjoying giving it beans between buildings.


----------



## EvilTed

Mythos / Daytona TTRS in Oxford on Saturday on Sunderland Avenue.
Looked fantastic. Really stood out.


----------



## 90TJM

First 17 reg car and it was a red TT in Cribbs Bristol.


----------



## nig327

Nice black TT Quattro with a private reg down the M61 this afternoon and the Black TT Quattro in front... then behind looked good as well all the way the Chorley ... :lol:


----------



## jhoneyman

Ara blue / Black edition with 20" wheels all over Fife, Scotland today.

Oh wait - that was me


----------



## blaird03

jhoneyman said:


> Ara blue / Black edition with 20" wheels all over Fife, Scotland today.
> 
> Oh wait - that was me


The things you do to stay away from those crap roads in Edinburgh


----------



## Reacher17

jhoneyman said:


> Ara blue / Black edition with 20" wheels all over Fife, Scotland today.
> 
> Oh wait - that was me


Wtg......got it albeit a day late then? Cannot beat Scotland for great roads to challenge a new car on, imho of course!
Enjoy....I certainly did today 8)


----------



## sherry13

Ara Blue TTS with private plate in West Hampstead today looking fantastic. I saw a Q2 in Ara yesterday - it is not a colour for such cars, but on the TT and R8, it looks amazing.


----------



## 4433allanr

Grey TTrs on 19's in Summertown in Oxford today. Followed by a black S line on 20's.


----------



## robes

Other half in our Ara blue TTS spotted another blue Mk3 TTS with private plate (probably ara but sun wasn't out) on the M3 between Southampton and Winchester at lunch time today. She waved as she passed, but the other one dropped back - probably thought she wanted a race (she didn't) but wasn't interested!


----------



## KevC

Spotted a grey TTRS this morning near the JR in Oxford.


----------



## Arbalest

Yesterday on A3 (northbound) followed a MK3 coupe with an exclusive paintwork finish; sort of pale coffee colour which I think might be called 'sand beige'. Never seen that colour before; quite liked it but not sure I would fork out an extra £2k for the privilege. More than happy with my Ibis white. Anyone else seen one of the exclusive paint finishes on the road recently?


----------



## ZephyR2

On the M56 in slow moving traffic around Frodsham, around 6pm on Friday - another MK3 roadster in Tango.


----------



## 4433allanr

Been in California for a week now, lots of incredible mk1's, a couple of mk2's, one being driven like it had been stolen! Then today saw two mk3's together near to Las Vegas, a convertible s-line in white and a nardo TTrs on 20' black Y spokes, utterly gorgeous, plate on the roadster was BLESSD1! Plate on the RS was AUD1!


----------

